

Story of Average Indian 'Techie' - yuvipanda
http://yuvi.in/blog/story-average-indian-techie/?src=hn

======
badmash69
The sad reality for me living here is that you -- yes you even with all your
PC'ness --- are going to take one look at any one with an Indian accent or a
name and you will use a stereotype to estimate his or her technical
capability. Thats how it is and it sucks big time !

